
How the equals sign changed the world - Yossi_Frenkel
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/07/how-the-equals-sign-changed-the-world/
======
JadeNB
The headline may sound like an overstatement, and as written it probably is,
but "the equals sign changed mathematics" would be a simple statement of fact.
Proper understanding of the use of the equals sign is highly correlated with
mathematical ability; studies have actually been done to demonstrate this.

On the other hand, see
[https://cseducators.stackexchange.com/questions/1300/how-
do-...](https://cseducators.stackexchange.com/questions/1300/how-do-i-teach-
math-equality-vs-cs-assignment-vs-cs-equality-logic-operat) for an
illustration that we shouldn't take too literally this story's conflation of
math's `=` with the various flavours of `=` in programming languages.

